# Dog & Tortoise



## biyeshengplay (Feb 6, 2016)

They are good friends and grew up together.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 6, 2016)

Very cute pics - but risky!!


----------



## Kori5 (Feb 6, 2016)

They should not be kept together. Your tortoise looks scared even on the photos. And it doesn't think of the dog as a friend . They don't need or want friends, especially furry ones.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 6, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Very cute pics - but risky!!


Don't worry about it, they are being watched.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 6, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> They should not be kept together. Your tortoise looks scared even on the photos. And it doesn't think of the dog as a friend . They don't need or want friends, especially furry ones.



The dog(Shiba Inu) is well raised and trained, he won't hurt the tortoise and they are being watched when kept together. It will take a long time for the tortoise to be familiar with the furry dog. It is wonderful when we trust each other, among dog, tortoise and people.


----------



## Kori5 (Feb 6, 2016)

It doesn't matter how the dog is raised and how well it is trained, you cannot predict their actions. And you certanly can't trust them . One of our members is a dog trainer with dog champions so I hope he contributes. I have a lovely labrador too, but don't let him near my tortoise . The tortoise will never get familiar with the dog, it is not in their nature as they are reptiles.


----------



## Kori5 (Feb 6, 2016)

Your dog is beautiful as well as the tortoise. You obiviously love them both, why are you stressing the tortoise then? It should be in it's enclousure nice and warm, not on the floor near the dog. Please don't take my words the wrong way, I'm giving you a word of wisdom. You won't believe how many people came here with stories " My dog never hurt anyone and he bit my tortoise".


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree torts and dogs don't mix, but it seems to me she does not leave them together unsupervised. I also do not think the tort looks scared in the pics.

Your photos are beautiful! Great photography!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2016)

That's a cute dog. Is he full grown? And a mighty purdy leopard tortoise!!

I have a doberman. She doesn't pay any attention to the tortoises, and I have quite a few. But I never allow the dog outside (where the tortoises are) unless I go out too.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 6, 2016)

I love that dog. So pretty. Your tortoise looks great, and is also beautiful. I also have leopards. My first one was raised with my dog. They did great for several years. One day I came home, and my mom had not closed the gate. I found my tortoise upside down on my deck. He was all chewed up. I was lucky and there were no punctures or cracks in his shell. I don't take any chances now. Please just be aware. A lot of tortoises die from dogs who were well trained, and had been fine for years.


----------



## dannylozano10 (Feb 6, 2016)

WOWZERS!!! Lol amazing pics really like them!


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2016)

You are making a mistake and your tortoise will pay the price for your inexperience in this matter.

No dog can be trusted unsupervised with a tortoise, ever, and by trying to introduce them and make them "friends" you are inviting disaster. Like Yvonne, I also allow my dogs around my tortoise sometimes, while I am there directly watching, but my dogs are taught to ignore the tortoises, leave them alone, stay away from them and NEVER have any contact whatsoever. I DIScourage them from thinking about or interacting with the tortoises, in contrast to what you are doing there. I can't even count how many tortoises have been mauled or killed by the sweet, loving, gentle, family dog that was well raised and trained, and never showed any interest in the tortoise, until the day it DID show interest...

Loose on the floor is also a recipe for disaster. Many tortoises are also injured, impacted, get sick or are killed because of this practice too.

I already know what you are going to say. You watch very carefully... You make sure its safe... You are aware of the dangers, and since you are careful nothing will happen. Right? Ask yourself: What percentage of the tortoise owners who ended up at the vets office with dead, sick, impacted, injured or mauled tortoises thought something bad was going to happen. I can tell you the percentage is very low. All of them had good intentions, attempted to make it safe, and in their wildest imagination they never thought such a thing would happen. But it DOES happen and it happens all the time. We see it here on the forum regularly, and I see it in my personal life all the time because of my vet friends.

Please understand where we are coming from. We don't want to offend or upset you, but consider for a moment that someone who has been in the pet trade since the 80s, keeps dozens of tortoises of all ages and species, and has a bunch of vet friends, just _might_ have more insight into these issues than you do. So many people have to learn what I am telling you the hard way, and my ONLY intention here is to save you and your tortoise from that sad fate.

Should you be mad and offended because some stranger on the internet just spent 15 minutes typing up this response in an effort to prevent a disaster that he's seen countless times? It is normal to react defensively to being told what you are doing isn't the right thing, but please fight through that emotion and see the good intentions, and the care for your tortoise that has gone into this post. Please.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 6, 2016)

You old timers can go read something else, newbies, pay attention. This is a true story without emotion and just the facts....My sis will correct my mistakes I'm sure.
This Calif lady had a 30 or so year old Gopherus agassizii, named Mildred. When Mildred was about 10 they got a dog. Don't remember what kind, but it was quote; _well trained, loves Mildred would never hurt her. Heck, they slept together. _end quote.
So for the next 20 years, (twenty), years they lived together well. Then one day the keeper came home from work, and Mildred's left front leg was missing. Gone, no blood, no clues. The dog had licked the wound so much he stopped the bleeding. Keeper takes Mildred to the Vet, pays for treatment and when the tort is better, my sister ended up with her, but then I got her. The best desert tortoise ever. Why after 20 years did that dog decided to eat on Mildred's leg? Did it taste like chicken????
My point is, you are thinking wrong, your dog is a predator, tortoises are prey, to every dog, every where. Now remember he didn't touch Mildred for 20 years. Think about this, do ya wanna take that chance?
Just recently one of our members had her 6 months or so Sulcata baby walking around the floor, *ALSO A SERIOUS NO NO* .So she forgets he's on the floor and closes the kitchen door and he had been sticking his head thru the hing side of the door, and she squished and flattened his head. Dead right now. I wouldn't wish that one on someone I hated even. What a thing to do.So when we say things like, dogs and torts even supervised is a major don't ever do, and tortoises do not belong on the floor. Please understand we are not trying to insult you or show you a lack of respect. But some of us have killed tortoises doing just exactly what Tom and I told you not to do. Please, use our experience, we are trying to keep your tortoise alive....and welcome


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Your dog is beautiful as well as the tortoise. You obiviously love them both, why are you stressing the tortoise then? It should be in it's enclousure nice and warm, not on the floor near the dog. Please don't take my words the wrong way, I'm giving you a word of wisdom. You won't believe how many people came here with stories " My dog never hurt anyone and he bit my tortoise".



I red all the replies carefully from you and other friends. Thank you for your words, I really appreciate it! But there is something else I didn't post here. The leopard is kept on his enclousure most of the time. To protect it away from rats, stray cats and dogs, it is not allowed to let the tort outside or on the floor unattended. Actually torts are not mixed with any other animal, Shiba and the leopard just act as models in the pics. 

Thank you for the stories you told, it really warms me.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> I agree torts and dogs don't mix, but it seems to me she does not leave them together unsupervised. I also do not think the tort looks scared in the pics.
> 
> Your photos are beautiful! Great photography!


You know me, they are kept a watch on when together. 

However, it takes chances.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> That's a cute dog. Is he full grown? And a mighty purdy leopard tortoise!!
> 
> I have a doberman. She doesn't pay any attention to the tortoises, and I have quite a few. But I never allow the dog outside (where the tortoises are) unless I go out too.


Thans you, and you are doing the right thing! Shiba is not full grown, the leopard is order than Shiba. How is your leopard?


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

Jodie said:


> I love that dog. So pretty. Your tortoise looks great, and is also beautiful. I also have leopards. My first one was raised with my dog. They did great for several years. One day I came home, and my mom had not closed the gate. I found my tortoise upside down on my deck. He was all chewed up. I was lucky and there were no punctures or cracks in his shell. I don't take any chances now. Please just be aware. A lot of tortoises die from dogs who were well trained, and had been fine for years.



Thank you for your sharing, it really warms me. Is the leopard alive?


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

dannylozano10 said:


> WOWZERS!!! Lol amazing pics really like them!


Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2016)

biyeshengplay said:


> Thans you, and you are doing the right thing! Shiba is not full grown, the leopard is order than Shiba. How is your leopard?



I appreciate that you've accepted our warnings with good grace. So many new keepers get upset when we tell them about things like this.

I have several leopards from brand new hatchlings to about 25 years of age.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

Tom said:


> You are making a mistake and your tortoise will pay the price for your inexperience in this matter.
> 
> No dog can be trusted unsupervised with a tortoise, ever, and by trying to introduce them and make them "friends" you are inviting disaster. Like Yvonne, I also allow my dogs around my tortoise sometimes, while I am there directly watching, but my dogs are taught to ignore the tortoises, leave them alone, stay away from them and NEVER have any contact whatsoever. I DIScourage them from thinking about or interacting with the tortoises, in contrast to what you are doing there. I can't even count how many tortoises have been mauled or killed by the sweet, loving, gentle, family dog that was well raised and trained, and never showed any interest in the tortoise, until the day it DID show interest...
> 
> ...



Thank you for your experience. I am not feeling mad or offended about what you said, these are good words. I also agree torts should be kept away from dogs and cats. So don't worry, the leopard has his own little house, safe and warm, dog is not allowed to disturb leopard.Thank you!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You old timers can go read something else, newbies, pay attention. This is a true story without emotion and just the facts....My sis will correct my mistakes I'm sure.
> This Calif lady had a 30 or so year old Gopherus agassizii, named Mildred. When Mildred was about 10 they got a dog. Don't remember what kind, but it was quote; _well trained, loves Mildred would never hurt her. Heck, they slept together. _end quote.
> So for the next 20 years, (twenty), years they lived together well. Then one day the keeper came home from work, and Mildred's left front leg was missing. Gone, no blood, no clues. The dog had licked the wound so much he stopped the bleeding. Keeper takes Mildred to the Vet, pays for treatment and when the tort is better, my sister ended up with her, but then I got her. The best desert tortoise ever. Why after 20 years did that dog decided to eat on Mildred's leg? Did it taste like chicken????
> My point is, you are thinking wrong, your dog is a predator, tortoises are prey, to every dog, every where. Now remember he didn't touch Mildred for 20 years. Think about this, do ya wanna take that chance?
> Just recently one of our members had her 6 months or so Sulcata baby walking around the floor, *ALSO A SERIOUS NO NO* .So she forgets he's on the floor and closes the kitchen door and he had been sticking his head thru the hing side of the door, and she squished and flattened his head. Dead right now. I wouldn't wish that one on someone I hated even. What a thing to do.So when we say things like, dogs and torts even supervised is a major don't ever do, and tortoises do not belong on the floor. Please understand we are not trying to insult you or show you a lack of respect. But some of us have killed tortoises doing just exactly what Tom and I told you not to do. Please, use our experience, we are trying to keep your tortoise alive....and welcome



Yes, you are right, dog is a predator. Thank you for your story. I won't take chances any more.

I agree with your experience. I also heard about tortoises injured, impacted, get sick or are killed because of dogs, I did not take it seriously maybe because this dose not happen on my tortoise. But it confuse me as well, I see many pictures or videos about dogs & babies from America family, why people like you (American, English and so on) are assured about dogs watching, playing even eating with little babies, it seems like dogs are completely trustful, 100% certain. In China, some families treat a dog as a family member , but if they have a have, few will let dogs get close. 

I am from Beijing China, today is Chinese new year of Monkey, and happy new year~


----------



## Jodie (Feb 7, 2016)

Is the leopard alive?[/QUOTE]
Yes, and has only minimal shell damage remaing several years later, thank heavens. It was horrible and I still feel really bad to think of him trapped in his shell while being chewed on. I would love for every tortoise owner to learn from my mistake so no other tortoise, or owner has to experience that. I am glad to know you heard. I know it is hard to hear people. When I was building my Russians enclosure I was sure my plan was good. People here told me it wasn't. I finally stopped arguing and changed my plans when Tom pointed out I was being bull headed, and years of Russians experience was trying to safe me from an escaped tortoise.
Anyway, I Love your your tortoise, he is a beautiful color. 
Here is my Mort, chewed on baby. He was my 1st tortoise.


Nia is my most recent female. She is light. I am hoping for beautiful babies.


----------



## Kori5 (Feb 7, 2016)

biyeshengplay said:


> I red all the replies carefully from you and other friends. Thank you for your words, I really appreciate it! But there is something else I didn't post here. The leopard is kept on his enclousure most of the time. To protect it away from rats, stray cats and dogs, it is not allowed to let the tort outside or on the floor unattended. Actually torts are not mixed with any other animal, Shiba and the leopard just act as models in the pics.
> 
> Thank you for the stories you told, it really warms me.


Happy New Year . I'm glad you responed so well. I had made the same mistake, let me tortoise with my kind labrador sometimes. Thank God, nothing happened. But you really can't trust them, it takes a second for a dog to kill a tortoise. I keep my tortoise away from my dog, they get no contact! Because your tortoise doesn't know what friendship is and he is just stressed with the furry beast . Also, don't let it roam in your house. It should have an indoor enclousure where it spends 24 h and an outdoor enclousure.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2016)

Gong xi fa cai


----------



## Pearly (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey there and happy New Year!!! love your pictures!!!! You've got some gorgeous animals, both: dog and tort. Welcome to the Forum. I keep redfoot torts and live in Texas.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 7, 2016)

Is your puppy a Siberian Husky? Excellent photography BTW.....


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 23, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Is your puppy a Siberian Husky? Excellent photography BTW.....


Thank you, this puppy is a Shiba Inu, live in both Japan and China.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 23, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Hey there and happy New Year!!! love your pictures!!!! You've got some gorgeous animals, both: dog and tort. Welcome to the Forum. I keep redfoot torts and live in Texas.


Thank you~ I see many gorgeous redfoot in this Forum, I really like it!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 23, 2016)

dmmj said:


> Gong xi fa cai


Xie xie, you too!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 23, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Happy New Year . I'm glad you responed so well. I had made the same mistake, let me tortoise with my kind labrador sometimes. Thank God, nothing happened. But you really can't trust them, it takes a second for a dog to kill a tortoise. I keep my tortoise away from my dog, they get no contact! Because your tortoise doesn't know what friendship is and he is just stressed with the furry beast . Also, don't let it roam in your house. It should have an indoor enclousure where it spends 24 h and an outdoor enclousure.


I am busy visiting other family members and friends these days. So it's a little late to reply. I only have an indoor enclousure, I'll try my best to make an outdoor one.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Feb 23, 2016)

Jodie said:


> Is the leopard alive?


Yes, and has only minimal shell damage remaing several years later, thank heavens. It was horrible and I still feel really bad to think of him trapped in his shell while being chewed on. I would love for every tortoise owner to learn from my mistake so no other tortoise, or owner has to experience that. I am glad to know you heard. I know it is hard to hear people. When I was building my Russians enclosure I was sure my plan was good. People here told me it wasn't. I finally stopped arguing and changed my plans when Tom pointed out I was being bull headed, and years of Russians experience was trying to safe me from an escaped tortoise.
Anyway, I Love your your tortoise, he is a beautiful color.
Here is my Mort, chewed on baby. He was my 1st tortoise.
View attachment 164728

Nia is my most recent female. She is light. I am hoping for beautiful babies.
View attachment 164729
[/QUOTE]
I do learn from your experience, and good luck for your Mort!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 24, 2016)

They are adorable!!!
My dog and tortoise get along (always supervised) as well.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You old timers can go read something else, newbies, pay attention. This is a true story without emotion and just the facts....My sis will correct my mistakes I'm sure.
> This Calif lady had a 30 or so year old Gopherus agassizii, named Mildred. When Mildred was about 10 they got a dog. Don't remember what kind, but it was quote; _well trained, loves Mildred would never hurt her. Heck, they slept together. _end quote.
> So for the next 20 years, (twenty), years they lived together well. Then one day the keeper came home from work, and Mildred's left front leg was missing. Gone, no blood, no clues. The dog had licked the wound so much he stopped the bleeding. Keeper takes Mildred to the Vet, pays for treatment and when the tort is better, my sister ended up with her, but then I got her. The best desert tortoise ever. Why after 20 years did that dog decided to eat on Mildred's leg? Did it taste like chicken????
> My point is, you are thinking wrong, your dog is a predator, tortoises are prey, to every dog, every where. Now remember he didn't touch Mildred for 20 years. Think about this, do ya wanna take that chance?
> Just recently one of our members had her 6 months or so Sulcata baby walking around the floor, *ALSO A SERIOUS NO NO* .So she forgets he's on the floor and closes the kitchen door and he had been sticking his head thru the hing side of the door, and she squished and flattened his head. Dead right now. I wouldn't wish that one on someone I hated even. What a thing to do.So when we say things like, dogs and torts even supervised is a major don't ever do, and tortoises do not belong on the floor. Please understand we are not trying to insult you or show you a lack of respect. But some of us have killed tortoises doing just exactly what Tom and I told you not to do. Please, use our experience, we are trying to keep your tortoise alive....and welcome


Oh wow, very scary, heart-breaking stuff. :'( As my fiance would attest, I'd go to some crazy lengths to keep my little tort safe from just about everything. He even thinks I check on our tort too much when he's just in his enclosure.

Other than 2 fish, we only have our Russian as a pet right now and are too busy at the moment to consider caring for any other pets. I do pass along this advice to non-tort keepers out there who ask.


----------

